# Como puedo medir fisuras con ultrasonido?



## Tati (May 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy queriendo hacer un robot para la inspección interna de tuberías. Cuento con un módulo de parallax y la idea es añadirle un sistema de ultrasonido para analizar rugosidad, grietas, corrosión, etc. Les agradezco si pueden orientarme. Gracias


----------



## habemus (May 24, 2008)

En mi experiencia en la reparacion de algunos robot para inpeccionar cañerias, utilizan camaras de video controladas y leds de alta intensidad , grabando las imagenes en una casetera en el puesto de comando.No se si un sistema de ultrasinido te permitiria analizar lo que buscas.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

yo estoy de acuerdo con las camaritas y los leds de alto brillo, pues asi uno puede ver realmente lo que hay dentro.

pero no esta mal la idea de algun nuevo sistema de deteccion para cuando las cosas no son visibles pero estan ahi. el tema de ultrasonido, no lo veo por el tema de que las tuberias por lo general son de metal y eso traeria algun problema, ademas del hecho de que el sonido se propaga bien pero la recepcion no seria tan buena, solo se podrian detectar objetos obstruyendo el tubo, pero no se si grietas.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

draco, ¿Y a base de bobinas? si rodeas el robot con una bobina el tubo distorsionara el campo, sea de lo que sea, y si es de metal mas, si obtienes una grafica de la distorsion del campo a lo largo del recorrido del robot y esta muestra una una caida significara que ahi hay una grieta, si hay un pico significara que hay una junta. Ademas es tan sensible que se podrian detectar incluso corrosiones y calcular el grosor de las capas de sedimento que obstrullan la tuberia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

como una especie de detector de metales!
una bobina que genere un campo electromagnetico el cual se ve distorcionado por el tubo.
el unico inconveniente que veo es el funcionamiento del robot..


¿no se vera afectado por dicho campo electromagnetico? ? ?


----------



## MaMu (May 25, 2008)

habemus dijo:
			
		

> En mi experiencia en la reparacion de algunos robot para inpeccionar cañerias, utilizan camaras de video controladas y leds de alta intensidad , grabando las imagenes en una casetera en el puesto de comando.No se si un sistema de ultrasinido te permitiria analizar lo que buscas.
> Saludos.



Opino lo mismo.

Lo correcto es es usar cámaras CCD en conjunto con los leds y analizar la imágen. Existen muchos métodos por los cuales se puede determinar a partir de una imágen térmica la presencia o no de un sin número de materiales y compuestos, asi como la rugosidad y fisuras.
Creo que esta es la mejor opción. Ultrasonido no, como ya te han dicho de los problemas de interferencia, además estos sensores son muy limitados, ya que, podrias obtener un patron exacto sobre dimenciones, pero no tendrias forma de apreciar una pelicula ferrosa o de sarro acumulado en las paredes del caño, que produciera un ambiente y condición propicia para el acumulamiento de sólidos que provoquen una obstrucción del mismo a futuro.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2008)

Si siempre sera para metales hay un metodo mejor que es utilizando las corrientes de foucoul o como dicen los extrangeros eddy currens

http://www.eddy-current.com/tech.htm
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/EddyCurrents/Physics/mutualinductance.htm
http://www.olympusndt.com/es/applic...troductory-ultrasonics/eddy-current-tutorial/

Basicamente se trata de un detector de metales con una bobina pequeñita a alta frecuencia.
Al pasar por una fisura hay una enorme variacion facilmente detectable.

Si tienes uun generadpr y un osciloscopio, simplemente debes conectar la bobina al generador mediante una resistencia de 1k y medir la señal en la bobina ya sea con el osciloscopio o con el tester a trabes de un rectificador hecho con un operacional y un diodo.


Hay por internet un circuito de unas pruebas que hicieron en aviones donde sale el esquema, si despues de estudiar el tema te interesa te lo buscaria, creo que tengo una copia en algun disco duro, pero pidemelo si te interesa ya que debo buscarlo, ya me entiendes.

Un saludo ya se te a girado faena........


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ¿no se vera afectado por dicho campo electromagnetico? ? ?



Viva Faraday!


----------



## Tati (May 26, 2008)

Gracias a todos. La verdad es que plantee mas o menos la misma duda en otro post. Disculpen si no corresponde. En realidad en este post buscaba opiniones sobre la robótica en particular, como por ejemplo la forma del robot y una orientación sobre su diseño. Perdón por no haber sido específico, no quise ir en contra de las políticas del foro. Prometo mejorar, recuerden que soy nuevo. Estudiaré sobre las bobinas, pero por ahí lei que el mejor sistema para estos robots (smarts pigs) es con sensores de ultrasonido de 5 MHz. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Tati (May 31, 2008)

Gracias tiopepe, estoy analizando el uso de bobinas. Si encuentras el esquema que dijiste me vendría bárbaro. Gracias


----------

